# We Bought a New trailer



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats!!! Nice trailer....Enjoy your camping season...


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

That a nice unit ! That's (Kiefer) a company I'd look at if buying a horse/stock trailer.
"Don't get to spoiled w/that ac-unit !" :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice trailer!!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You won't be sorry. Nothing beats having your own shower to use after a day of dusty trails.


----------

